# Camden & Amboy, 1835



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

First generation steam has its hazards, as you will see.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

New Jersey is rich in RR history. 

The New Jersey Legislature chartered the Camden and Amboy Rail Road and Transportation Company (C&A) in February 1830. 
This was the first railroad in New Jersey and the third in the United States. 
I think it was the first passenger service too, in the states.
The John Bull pulled some.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

